# Staying active and attraction



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys, this is a just a friendly reminder to stay active and work up a sweat, even when there seems to be no time. For me, it was difficult for me to take that time for myself. It seemed like there was work, helping out at home, etc. My wife even discouraged my "me time." Eventually, I just started carving that time out for myself. My wife didn't seem to fond of it at first, but then I started seeing the results. My wife has commented that I look like when first started going out and has said that she likes the added strength and aggressiveness in bed. > 

Lately, I've been doing HIIT workouts and playing basketball. What have you been doing to stay active?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

JoeHenderson said:


> Hey guys, this is a just a friendly reminder to stay active and work up a sweat, even when there seems to be no time. For me, it was difficult for me to take that time for myself. It seemed like there was work, helping out at home, etc. My wife even discouraged my "me time." Eventually, I just started carving that time out for myself. My wife didn't seem to fond of it at first, but then I started seeing the results. My wife has commented that I look like when first started going out and has said that she likes the added strength and aggressiveness in bed. >
> 
> Lately, I've been doing HIIT workouts and playing basketball. *What have you been doing to stay active*?


Taking the stairs instead of the elevator, and having copious amounts of sex.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

samyeagar said:


> Taking the stairs instead of the elevator, and having copious amounts of sex.


That'll do it. I do a lot of walking, too. And yes, with the working out, there has been more sex. You can actually get a great workout, depending on the position. :grin2:


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

JoeHenderson said:


> ...What have you been doing to stay active?


I run 20-30 miles per week (many trail runs above 8,000ft), lift weights, climb cell towers. Yes, my wife enjoys my physique and my...heh...stamina.  *grin*


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Lift weights.
12 oz cans. One at a time.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Weight lifting. Probably get back on the stage in 2016. I took 2015 off to add a few more lbs of lean mass.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

JoeHenderson said:


> Hey guys, this is a just a friendly reminder to stay active and work up a sweat, even when there seems to be no time. For me, it was difficult for me to take that time for myself. It seemed like there was work, helping out at home, etc. My wife even discouraged my "me time." Eventually, I just started carving that time out for myself. My wife didn't seem to fond of it at first, but then I started seeing the results. My wife has commented that I look like when first started going out and has said that she likes the added strength and aggressiveness in bed. >
> 
> Lately, I've been doing HIIT workouts and playing basketball. What have you been doing to stay active?



To take care of myself, I do the following:

- weight train
- eat for my blood type (blood type diet)
- lots of water
- no sun tanning
- no smoking
- no alcohol
- no recreational drugs
- try to sleep 7 hours night

I either do intermittent fasting, no food for 16 hours, only water and then eat all your food in the 8 hour window. This leans you out without losing muscle strength and its a mini fast that spikes your human growth hormone levels.

Or I eat every 3 hours all day, mini meals so you're never full but never hungry either.

Drinking enough water so its always clear, so lots of water.

I age slowly and don't look my age is the result.

I don't do aggressive cardio because that increases aging and its bad on your joints. Only brisk walks and you could even wear a weighted back back.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

JoeHenderson said:


> Hey guys, this is a just a friendly reminder to stay active and work up a sweat, even when there seems to be no time. For me, it was difficult for me to take that time for myself. It seemed like there was work, helping out at home, etc. My wife even discouraged my "me time." Eventually, I just started carving that time out for myself. My wife didn't seem to fond of it at first, but then I started seeing the results. My wife has commented that I look like when first started going out and has said that she likes the added strength and aggressiveness in bed. >
> 
> Lately, I've been doing HIIT workouts and playing basketball. What have you been doing to stay active?


I just adopted a shelter dog. Everyday is cardio. OMG....


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Lift weights - modified stronglift routine (4 sets of 10 instead of 5x5) with help from a trainer 3x a week
Yoga 1x/week
Mountain bike 1x/week (until the snow hits - then ski season)
Have a good trainer/nutritionist - helping balance the hormones & stress


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

I throw a lot of hay bales, and split a lot of wood. Have gotten into Christopher Sunyata and his stuff about meditation and breath awareness, which I might look into further.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Average Joe said:


> I throw a lot of hay bales, and split a lot of wood. Have gotten into Christopher Sunyata and his stuff about meditation and breath awareness, which I might look into further.


::swoon::


----------



## Average Joe (Sep 2, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> ::swoon::


Ha ha!

And I dodge a lot of horse poop ... good for agility!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I lift weights in my garage, and chase three kids for cardio.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I lift weights 4 days a week and do cardio 6 days a week. I have lost 26 pounds since July. Would love to get to see abs in the future.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm going back on the modeling circuit next year if my agent can secure my gigs...DUDE


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

MountainRunner said:


> I run 20-30 miles per week (many trail runs above 8,000ft), lift weights, climb cell towers. Yes, my wife enjoys my physique and my...heh...stamina.  *grin*


That's awesome, man!


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

richie33 said:


> I lift weights 4 days a week and do cardio 6 days a week. I have lost 26 pounds since July. Would love to get to see abs in the future.


Congrats, man!


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

yoga 2-3x a week, hiking trails on the weekends with the kids.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

richie33 said:


> I lift weights 4 days a week and do cardio 6 days a week. I have lost 26 pounds since July. Would love to get to see abs in the future.


Congrats. Keep it up. Abs happen in the kitchen, not the gym. Sure, you have to burn the fat, but without proper diet/nutrition the abs won't show.


----------



## Husbandof2 (Oct 19, 2015)

Related question, I don't have much time to workout but I try and go at least 3 times a work. I mix in cardio with weights and usually have the following diet:

Morning
Cheerios with flax seed/raisins
Oatmeal an hour later with a small amount of raisins/cranberries

Snack
non salted almonds around 10 AM

Lunch 11 AM
Salad with olives, spinach, shrimp, tuna (non-water), some cheese, pineapple/apples/berries

Dinner
This seems to be my caveat, I can usually make chicken or something close, but we also make the odd oven ready food.

Outside of dinner is there anything else I should be eating for natural weight gain? I'm looking to gain 10-15 pounds, I've always been naturally skinny, even skinny-fat but I've cut the belly down significantly and I want to start seeing those abs pop out. I do heavy weight training, legs and arms but should I be mixing in a full hour or cardio once a week as well?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Husbandof2 said:


> Related question, I don't have much time to workout but I try and go at least 3 times a work. I mix in cardio with weights and usually have the following diet:
> 
> Morning
> Cheerios with flax seed/raisins
> ...


If you want to gain 10-15 pounds why would you do a full hour of cardio? Figure out what you daily caloric intake needs to be to gain weight using a calculator such as :

IIFYM Calculator

Aim for about 500 calories excess over you maintenance per day. Continue to lift weights (combination of heavy and hypertrophy). Do a lot of squats, deadlifts, bench. Get HIIT in 1-2x a week if needed.

Just keep in mind, gaining 10-15lbs and having your abs pop don't exactly go hand in hand.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I lift 4-5x a week (focus on powerlifting but still plenty of HT work). Looks liek I am targeting March for a powerlifting meet. Try to get HIIT in 1-2x a week on the Elliptical. On the weekends running around with the kids, coaching, etc...


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I do a fair amount of alpine climbing; rock, glacier, ice. I also do a bit of bicycling both road and mtb. Sometimes I run, but I suck at it. Hunting this weekend with the horses and looking forward to ski season starting next month. I guess I stay pretty active. My wife is afraid of heights so she doesn't climb but she has recently gotten into biking so we've been doing that together some. She's mostly a runner but just the weekend before last we did a 50 mile road ride together. Staying active is good for attraction, but I feel like doing it together at least some of the time is even better.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I started walking 2-4 miles a dau back in April and started a 5K training program 5 weeks ago. I've lost 35 pounds so far. Will eventually start doing weight training. It's pretty simple; eat less, move more. I'm living proof it works.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

bbdad said:


> Congrats. Keep it up. Abs happen in the kitchen, not the gym. Sure, you have to burn the fat, but without proper diet/nutrition the abs won't show.


Thats the hardest part isnt it? I am keeping to a high protein low carb diet but its the hardest part. Temptations all around.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

richie33 said:


> Thats the hardest part isnt it? I am keeping to a high protein low carb diet but its the hardest part. Temptations all around.


Eat carbs life's short.


----------

